

Ask HN: anyone know why Burrell Smith designed the Macintosh and not Woz? - hoodoof


======
staunch
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Scrooge_McDuck.txt&characters=Burrell%20Smith&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium)

Doesn't say _why_ unfortunately. I think Woz was pretty quickly burned out at
Apple. Plenty of other great hackers were working there, so they weren't
reliant on him anymore.

------
onan_barbarian
Probably because Woz was the product of millions of years of evolution, not
design. Designing a computer would be much easier.

~~~
hoodoof
I confer on you the "Champion Of The Universe" achievement badge.

------
wmf
The story is that he just went and started it over Christmas.

